# Looking to Make Rhodes my new home



## ICH (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello I'm a 23 year old support worker from the UK I'm looking to make Rhodes my new home. I want to find a Job and place to live here and I am willing to learn new skills. Could I have some advice on where to start 


Thank you
I Holroyd


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

ICH said:


> Hello I'm a 23 year old support worker from the UK I'm looking to make Rhodes my new home. I want to find a Job and place to live here and I am willing to learn new skills. Could I have some advice on where to start
> 
> 
> Thank you
> I Holroyd


Hi,as there are millions unemployed here and young people like yourself who are all going to other countries to make their career how do you think you will find work while they cannot,do you speak Greek?There are no jobs here even if you do,where to start,is by looking elsewhere,this is a desperate country,there are no jobs for greek young people with Masters degrees,if you want to go in the fields pulling up beetroot maybe,Im sorry if this is not what you want to hear but its the truth.


----------



## ICH (Jun 24, 2013)

Despite what you have said since I posted this thread I have found 3 Jobs I have applied for... Its not about if the jobs are there but where the jobs are... If you are willing to look hard you have a better chance to find it and the speaking Greek part my GF is teaching me who lives on the island


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

ICH said:


> Despite what you have said since I posted this thread I have found 3 Jobs I have applied for... Its not about if the jobs are there but where the jobs are... If you are willing to look hard you have a better chance to find it and the speaking Greek part my GF is teaching me who lives on the island


I am very pleased for you,I hope you get one of the jobs you have applied for,that would be great.You did not say in your first post that you have a girlfriend there and who in theory would be able to give you far more help than most of us on this forum.You should check if the possible employers and your good self will be paying into the state pension scheme and state health scheme because if not you must pay for private cover but Im sure your GF will be able to advise you on all these matters concerning life here in Greece,I wish you all the best


----------

